# Stefan Raabs Frau - Nike Raab



## Muli (4 März 2009)

Natürlich ist es Spekulatius, aber ggf. könnte es sich dabei um Stefan Raabs Familie handeln.

Wobei zu erwähnen ist, dass er sein Privatleben ja extrem geheimhält! Aber vielleicht ...



​

Wie ist Eure Meinung?


----------



## Duffy_the_Duck (5 März 2009)

Also das hier ist Felix Sturm mit seiner Frau:



 

 

und hier das einzige Bild von Stefans Freundin, dass ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe:



 

Also schwer zu sagen zu wem die gezeigte Frau mit Tochter gehört, aber hier scheint es sich um keine von beiden zu habndeln.


----------



## Muli (5 März 2009)

Da hat sich Felix Sturm aber nen nettes Mädel geandgelt 

Und das untere Foto scheint auch schon mehrere Jahre alt zu sein. Und wer weiß, ob es sich um seine Frau oder nur eine Freundin handelt ...

Ein wenig Privatsphäre sollte eben auch erlaubt sein


----------



## mark lutz (5 März 2009)

naja der steffan ist so einer der das lieber im hintergrund hält genau wie der elton auch die machen es glaube ich richtig nicht so wie manche die mit ihrem privatleben hausieren gehen und es dann alles in die hose geht siehe boris


----------



## Katzun (5 März 2009)

könnte hingekommen,

gut aufgepasst


----------



## Krigo (31 März 2009)

Ja , kann wohl sein. Finde es aber völlig in Ordnung das er seine Familie "zurück hält".


----------



## JayP (10 Mai 2009)

Halte es für richtig dass Stefan Raab sein Privatsphäre haben möchte, muss ja nicht jeder ala Feldbusch Karriere machen, indem man über sein Privatleben jedes Detail erzählt und sonst nix kann


----------



## Eierwilli (7 Dez. 2009)

Also ich glaub schon das es stimmt, sonst hätten sie sie nich zweimal gezeigt.


----------



## Barking (31 Mai 2010)

Danke für die seltenen Bilder.


----------



## alex-campario (31 Mai 2010)

Es ist nicht Stefan´s Frau..soviel lasst euch gesagt sein.


----------



## earl23 (31 Mai 2010)

Wirklich ziemlich mysteriös...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Okt. 2010)

Ja is sie wirklich!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Okt. 2010)

ich denke nicht dass dies die frau von raab ist! zwar könnte das alter des mädchens mit dem seiner tochter übereinstimmen, aber ich denke, dass es sich hier nicht um seine familie handelt...


----------



## willis (5 Dez. 2012)

bild ist leider down


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Witzig wie es immer interessant ist wer tatsächlich die Frau ist, jedoch wenn mans weiss ists egal.

Aber ich muss sagen so wie er sein Privatleben abschottet könnten sich viele viele Promis ne Scheibe abschneiden


----------



## Metropol (7 Aug. 2020)

Gibt sie Fotos noch?


----------

